# glas effekt? wie geht das hier?



## mrepox (13. Juni 2004)

hallo leute, ich gebe euch mal ne url, kann mir jemand sagen wie man diesen glaseffekt links auf der seite hinbekommt?

möchte auch so was über eine grafik legen.

gruss markus
http://www.page-portal.de/vorlagenextra/hp06k/index.html


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich denke hier wurde einfach ein Blauton oder Grauton genommen und auf transparent gestellt dann noch mittels der Filter Abgeflachte Kante und Relief den leichten 3 Dimensionalen Effekt erreicht (ausprobieren).

Viele Grüße


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Juni 2004)

Und für das Glanzlicht (sonst wirkt es nicht nach Glas):

Einfach nen Kreis weiss färben und danach mit einer Ellipse ausschneiden => Gaußischer Weichzeichner und eventuell mit dem Verwischwerkzeug etwas nacharbeiten. 


Lg,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## mrepox (13. Juni 2004)

ja ich hab es mal probiert, es kommt schon der effekt dabei raus. einfach einen blauen oder grauen farbton mit 25% deckkraft aufziehen. mit den filter der abgeflachten kanten komme ich nicht richtig ans ziel, der glaseffekt bzw der lichteinfall macht mir noch zu schaffen. sieht bei der vorlage besser aus.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2004)

Also, wie schon ShadowMan sagte muß man manchmal von hand nacharbeiten, mit den Filtern alleine schaft man es nicht immer, um den Effekt von hand zu bearbeiten einfach unterhalb eine neue Ebene und die obere mit der neuen verbinden.
Poste doch mal dein Ergebniss.


----------



## mrepox (13. Juni 2004)

also mir fehlt da wohl echt noch das wissen, ich bekomme es nur so hin. habe über den zweifarbigen hintergrund eine neue ebene mit einem hellen blau deckkraft 25% gelegt und den filter abgeflachte kanten angewendet. habe erst nicht weiter gemacht, da ich bis dahin auch nicht ganz zufrieden bin. komme nicht an die vorlage heran.


----------



## chrisbergr (13. Juni 2004)

Sieht zwar nicht so ganz wie auf deiner Vorlage aus, aber lade mal meine PSD datei runter und schau dir die Ebenenstile an. Wie gesagt, ist nicht so wie das Original, aber sieht glasiger aus als das was du da gezaubert hast.
Um den Kreis kannst ja noch mit nem weißen Brush bzw. so wie von ShadowMan geschrieben diesen glanzeffekt erstellen.

Gruß


----------

